# I got something else, too



## tier (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is my breeding pair of this rare species. And Ive got the pine island morph, which turns red at night 










































This species loves to curl its tail, and even builds a wheel when disturbed and rolling away, no joke!!!

Please enjoy


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 30, 2008)

SOO cute!!! :blink: I almost never say that. Congrats congrats congrats.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 2, 2008)

Stunning, that's probably one of the most beautiful pairs I've seen!! I've been thinking about getting this species of gecko, but I have too many at the moment to keep on getting new stuff. Let us know if you get eggs/babies?  

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## Trademark (May 2, 2008)

Omg! It's so cute! They look so soft and fat, it's adorable. I love their coloration, too, I don't think I've ever seen these kind.


----------



## tier (May 2, 2008)

Hi

Thank you all very much. I love them, too. They even feel wonderfull soft.

You can see their night-coloration. At daytime, they are green.

Yes, there are more common Rhacodactylus than chahoua.

Last year I had no babies, now I hope for CB'08 

Best regards,

Stefan


----------



## Birdfly (May 2, 2008)

Well done and good luck this year


----------



## spawn (May 6, 2008)

Stefan, those geckos are gorgeous! They are the first lizards I've seen that I want to cuddle with haha! They look like teddy bears. :lol:


----------

